# Time to start breaking ground



## Sawtooth Jack

Too many meetings today, but boredom got me kick-started for the season and inspired a sketch for some ground breakers I plan on making this year. Initially I was going to make two more pumpkin heads to go with my Sawtooth prop and my back-story, but seeing all the amazing ground breakers on this site has me rethinking that approach. So now I plan on making some skeletal things hopefully pretty close to my rough sketch...of which I've only completed the head-hey, I had to at least look like I was paying attention today. I figure posting the sketch will pressure me into getting something started this weekend! More to come soon I hope.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love this face and I'll bet it was the most productive thing that came out of your meeting It definitely had to be the coolest thing


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Made a little progress between errands today. These will ultimately be covered in paper mache, but I thought I'd make it easy on myself and start with a little foam foundation to work from (learned a little from that paper mache work last year!). Looks a little Jack Skellington silly at the moment, but a little paperclay detailing should fix that and add some fright factor to them. I think there will be three of these guys when all is said and done.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've used those foam balls as the base for a prop's head a couple times myself. Very easy (although messy) to work with. I did find that it was a whole lot easier to get papier mache to stick to the foam if I covered the foam with masking tape first.


----------



## Bone Dancer

You might want to take a look at AllenH's vid on making shrunken heads where he uses styrofoam balls and foil for a base and then covers with liquid nail.
Using foil as a sclup material looked easy to work with and a self supporting base to put your cover material on.
I plan on making some cat skulls with that method.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Yes, they are messy to work with and all kinds of fun when you add static to the mix...the particles either stuck to everything or went flying off in all directions. :zombie:

Here is some progress with the paperclay I made last night. It is not going to be an actual skull per se, but I still need to shave down the brow ridges, mess with the cheeks and add some mass to the top of the head, but the first one-which I'll consider a test-is coming along.


----------



## CrazedLemming

I really like the design on this! Can't wait to see the finished piece.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like his face Did you have any trouble getting the paperclay to stick to the foam?


----------



## SuperCreep31

wow looking good so far! yeah I was wondering the same thing: any troubles with the paperclay sticking? Keep it up-your work really inspires and amazes me.


----------



## Lunatic

Love the drawing and concept Jack. If all goes well this piece is going to turn out beautiful! Thanks for the how-to.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thanks for the comments everyone. This one is certainly another learning experience for me, so I hope I can pass some of it along as I go.

Roxy and Super, the paperclay stuck to the foam pretty well as long as you slightly wet the clay before applying. The only troubles I had were tiny pieces of the foam kept coming loose and getting stuck in the surface of the clay which made smoothing it difficult. That and the clay is just extremely heavy. Another thing is cost. I've already gone through almost two packs of the paperclay on just what you see here and I'll still need to cover everthing in mache, so I think celluclay will be the way to go on the other two heads, that or I might just try building the entire head from paper mâché without the foam foundation...I think it might be easier and more efficient to get the proper shape for the head starting with something that is not a round ball? I'll have to decide as I go along. :jol:


----------



## SuperCreep31

Hey Sawtooth, check this homemade clay tutorial out! http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=565191#post565191 it might be cheaper for ya!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

SuperCreep31 said:


> Hey Sawtooth, check this homemade clay tutorial out! http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=565191#post565191 it might be cheaper for ya!


That could just do the trick. Thanks for sharing the link! 

Did a little sanding, cut the bottom off the foam ball and it's starting to look like something. Found the perfect sized cardboard tube at work for the neck, and it's sized enough to allow a piece for all three heads...yay. The plan is to start the mache, and add the neck and teeth to this one by the end of the weekend.

TODAY I LEARNED: Dry paperclay sands extremely smooth...and I mean featureless if you wanted to take it that far. Sculpting it takes some very sharp tools though, while oddly enough I could dent it with my fingernail??? Go figure.


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Coming along very nice!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Not much of an update, but here are the beginnings of half the teeth!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Refined the details just a bit more and added the first layer of mache today. Next up is adding more wrinkles/folds to the face to make it a bit less skeletal-looking and add mass to the neck. Need to mache the teeth and attach them as well, although I'm starting to question their length as maybe this thing wants a lower jaw of some kind?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The face in the sketch looks fine without a lower jaw. Biologically, of course, it doesn't make sense to have only an upper jaw, but complying with the laws of nature isn't required when making something wonderfully eerie.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

RoxyBlue said:


> The face in the sketch looks fine without a lower jaw. Biologically, of course, it doesn't make sense to have only an upper jaw, but complying with the laws of nature isn't required when making something wonderfully eerie.


Agreed.

Below is a bit more progress on the teeth. I'll give them another coat or two of mache before I make a decision on re-doing them or not, as they are a bit rough looking at the moment.

*EDIT:* I'm thinking I may try Fimo for the teeth now, but I'm afraid of them snapping in half.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Another tooth update, yay!

Old teeth, new teeth. Picked up some sculpy on the way home from work and the new teeth look and fit much better. Will try and attach them in the next day or so.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The new teeth look really good.


----------



## remylass

I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Spooky1

I like how he's looking so far. The new teeth look great, I've used Sculpy for creature teeth also.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thanks guys! 

Finally a proper update, with teeth securely attached-they will not be brown, or at least that brown when finished! Next I need to start the body or continue to detail out the face. Overall it's kinda close to the initial sketch, so I'm happy so far. Now off to the hardware store for some PVC...


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Going with the old roller-ball eye method I think, the ping pong balls where just too large. Just trying to decide whether or not to light them from inside or age them with paint. If I did light them, they'd be red or orange, but I did a quick test with a blue LED I had laying around just to see how it well they glow...pretty well.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

To quote Charlie Brown: "Auuugghh, I've killed it. Oh! Everything I touch gets ruined."

I've turned my eerie skull-thingy into a sad corpse with fangs...I'm hoping I can fix it once I add the body.










*EDIT:* did a quick color in Photoshop and I think it can be saved in paint...we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm sorry to hear you aren't happy with the results. Getting what's in your head or in a sketch translated into a physical object is always a challenge.

Having said that, this face has a very appealing, almost childlike look to it. It wasn't what you were going for, but it's actually charmingly wistful and endearing.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thanks for saying so, but all I see is a sad walrus! I tried to scrape the new layer of mache off, but it just dried too fast today. Mostly it's the way I made the brow ridge-too open and rounded at the top-it made it difficult to lid the eyes in a menacing way.

*EDIT:* I just took the eyes out...good decision, enthusiasm for this year's props renewed! I think can bring the look back to where it needs to be with another layer of mache tomorrow, plus I'll be able to sleep tonight!


----------



## Joiseygal

I really like the look. If you wanted it to look mean than couldn't you of just added more paper mache on the brows? I have to say that it looks great mean or with a sad look. I look at it and I can vision it ripping something apart and feeling regret.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thanks for the good words JG! Looking back, I guess it was not terrible, just not what I was going for.

Fortunately the eye sockets were still very wet considering how compacted they were, so the eyes, lids and all came out with no trouble. The wrinkled texture has also diminished with the shrinkage of the mâché, so it is actually right about where I had hoped it would be at this stage. I guess all the drama was a bit premature, my wife about had her fill of me obsessing as I kept asking her, "okay, with the eyes, or without..."!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Skull back to normal (maybe it wasn't such a bad tree after-all, lol), with a good amount of texture applied and the body has been started. I hope to have the basic armature completed tonight to I can attach the head tomorrow at some point.


----------



## Jaybo

Nothing wrong with the wistful look. It makes the prop look more emotional and realistic. Everyone always does the menancing evil furrowed brow look, so the wistful look is a refreshing change.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thanks for the perspective Jaybo. The eyes are gone for now, but I'm still working out a way to incorporate them that will make me happy.

I did manage to tape up most of the body last night and get the head attached this afternoon...it's finally starting to look like something.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I totally love this guy!


----------



## SuperCreep31

wow this is really coming together nicely! I love the ribcages you make, Sawtooth! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thanks Roxy! Thanks Super, I just kind of stumbled onto the ribcage technique when the cut out cardboard was too flat looking. I find that if you twist the paper instead of just rolling it, you can avoid most of the hard edges and angled bends that happen otherwise.

Today I realized that this guy needed a little height to stand a bit taller than the other one or two I plan on making, so I decided to add about eight inches of leg as he is breaking from the ground. To do that, I needed to find a way to attach the legs in a sturdy fashion...this required a little garage surgery to remove the central post that was going to hold him in place. Still needs a bit of refining on the tail-bone, but the surgery looks to have been a success!


----------



## jskadal

Ive already begun 2 pumpkin, 1 pumkin groundbreaker, giant spider and then the prop contest popped up. I was bored 2 months ago LOL

He Looks great, I love the gnarly teeth


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Small update: Managed to get the legs attached, added many more layers of paper mache, and started on the arms over the past few days. Bronchitis has slowed my progress some over the past week, but I'm feeling better and back on track! Tomorrow I hope to have the arms and hands built out and ready for mache. Once that is done, it's on to match the body texture to the skull.


----------



## RoxyBlue

He is such a charmer


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Lol! I think maybe his right hand should be on his heart while he presents a dead rose with his left! Ladies, prince charming has risen from the grave! HA!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO, Jack, seriously, he's a tremendously appealing little creature. I'd take a dead rose from him


----------



## Spooky1

He's charming, until he sinks his teeth into you.


----------



## Hairazor

He could charm me anytime, Bwahahaha!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thanks all!

He will soon be getting hands to hold...er, scratch and claw I mean...


----------



## kprimm

Looking very cool Jack, and very original. I like him alot. He will look great in the display.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thanks K!

Hands securely attached and ready for mache. :jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't forget the dead rose


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

RB, how about a rose-colored base? 

Since this guy is showing some leg, I felt he needed to look like he was actually standing in a hole or something to make sense of the stubby things, so I'm making the base look like he just clawed out of a hole in the ground. Going to celluclay and paper mache over the foam and wood to make it look a bit like turned up earth. There will also be drain holes in the center to allow any trapped rain water to escape as well.


----------



## SuperCreep31

sweet! great work sawtooth! love the base idea as well!


----------



## Blackrose1978

Wow this is really cool looking!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm in love with him (sigh)....


----------



## Spooky Dave

Looking studly.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Lol. You guys are too much, I think his paint scheme might include a blushing face now!  From sad walrus to studly skeleton...who could complain!


----------



## fick209

This guy is fantastic! I like the idea of the base to have him rising out of the ground.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thanks F!

Touched up a rib that got lost in the layers of tape and mache, added some knuckles too! Also managed to start adding the wrinkled skin texture today. About halfway through it at this point, but my fingers are looking like prunes, so it's time for a break! The look will not be this pronounced in the end, as it will probably tighten up some as it dries. :jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Very nice! I've used a wrinkled skin effect on some of my mache props as well. Not only does it look good, but it hides a multitude of sins:jol:


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

At first I was afraid the wrinkles would hide too much of the ribcage shape, but the added texture is a lot of fun and much needed for this guy I think. Only a little more to add as of this afternoon.

Just for fun I lit him with some blue LEDs last night. My iPhone camera did not do justice to the detail-I don't think it could handle the vibrant blues-but this guy looks like he is going to do well out on the front lawn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oh yeah, he's cool

You now have the makings of a Halloween card with that shot.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Wow Sawtooth, this little guys is going to be too gruesome to believe! Thanks for sharing so much. I wanted to make some groundbreakers for my graveyard this year and your tutorial is such an excellent source. I do want to find out how to make them rain-proof though because last year all my props got DRENCHED! I would hate to put so much time into a prop only to have it get soaked and ruined. Your original drawing is reaching realty, you must be thrilled! Excellent in every way from the teeth to the head, to the hands to the ribcage. Seriously cool!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thanks guys, he's getting there...can't wait to start painting in another week or so.

Pumpkin5, here are two links to waterproofing. One is to a discussion here on the boards where I was provided with many solid answers to waterproofing by mache artists with years of experience, and another is to an experiment a paper mache artist did in the UK trying many different waterproofing techniques-it's a worthwhile read.

I won't get into a how-to in this thread, but the materials I use in order are an acrylic matte medium, acrylic paints, marine varnish and clear matte spray finish. My first and only mache piece from last year survived days of pretty good rains and morning humidity, and it had many areas where rain collected or pooled on it and all was fine. I'm sold on mache for limited outdoor use now. Check out the links below and feel free to contribute to the waterproofing thread I provided.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=26321
http://www.papiermache.co.uk/articles/waterproofing-papier-mache/


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Thanks for the links Sawtooth! I am definitely going to try some paper mache projects or celluclay sine I have used that before. And I will surely read up on the best ways to waterproof. My graveyard ghoulies don't usually go in the graveyard until a couple of days before October 31st, so minimal water-proofing should work. 
I loved your groundbreaker with his eyes though. Even though it wasn't fitting your vision, I thought he looked great with those soulful eyes. Can I be dense and ask, what is the roller-ball eye method? I am definitely going to 'borrow' your ideas. They are superlative!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thanks for the good words, but I'll admit that most of my techniques have been borrowed from folks out here or other places! I just occasionally modify them a bit for my needs.

The roller-ball eyes are just that, the round rollers from a roll-on type deodorant or other such device—you can buy just the balls in bulk from ebay or other places. I'm sure Allen H has a supplier on hand! I got my roller-balls from the little bathtub wall paints they sell for kids. We had a bunch left over as they have outgrown the stuff, so I took the balls out of them. They are great because the are dull like a dead eye, but also semi-transparent, so you can light them too.

They may still make an appearance on this guy. I just need to see what I can work out towards the end.


----------



## Jaybo

Sawtooth Jack said:


> The roller-ball eyes are just that, the round rollers from a roll-on type deodorant or other such device-you can buy just the balls in bulk from ebay or other places. I'm sure Allen H has a supplier on hand!


Here you go:



Monster Guts has a dozen for $0.89 cents. Can't beat that.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Thanks Sawtooth and Jaybo, I learn something new every day on this wonderful forum!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thanks for the link J.

The last layer of mache on his back is done and it's on to wrap up the base over the next couple of days. Hopefully I'll have him undercoated and ready for priming by the weekend!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice texture on his back, Jack. I'm a big fan of wrinkly skin on a prop - adds character, like crow's feet on a face


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

RoxyBlue said:


> Nice texture on his back, Jack. I'm a big fan of wrinkly skin on a prop - adds character, like crow's feet on a face


Yeah, I think I modeled the wrinkles on my own ever increasing crows feet, lol!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Okay, last gratuitous post before I start painting! 

Mache-work completed all round, the base is now solid, mached together and filled with celluclay textured to look like dirt, just waiting for it to dry, which should take at least a couple of days given the weather forecast-fingers crossed the celluclay doesn't shrink up too much or crack too bad requiring more touch-ups. Base-coating sometime Sunday I hope and then on to start the next two!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like the texture you got for the dirt.


----------



## SuperCreep31

Looking awesome, Jack.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Wow Sawtooth, he is just beautiful! (in a haunting, creepy sort of way) I just love how you did everything, the woeful pose, the skin texture, the stance of his arms and body. Without even paint on him, he already illicits such emotion. You are a true artist in every sense of the word. I really just can't wait to see your other ground breakers and this first guy completed.


----------



## ladysherry

He is just CREEPY. I like him can't wait to see the others.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thanks all, I'm glad you like him! The celluclay "dirt" is taking forever to dry, and all my dirt texture is just shrinking into celluclay texture...which is basically the same thing, so no worries there I guess. Painting the first one is going to have to be put off though, due to the slow dry time.

That said, I started on the second ground breaker of the three this afternoon. I used the second foam ball for the skull from the initial pics in this post. This one I am trying to make look a little more menacing-learned some lessons from the first one, so far so good.

I guess I'll just keep the progress of all three in this thread, so without further ado, on to Round Two! :jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not wistful, this one is, definitely not wistful


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yeah! Number 2 is beginning! (Love Sabertooth #1) I guess #2 is the rough & tough big brother, not taking any lip from anyone. He will probably chew you up and spit you out...Figuratively speaking, that is.


----------



## bigred

That's looking real nice


----------



## SuperCreep31

menacing indeed! I wish i could start knocking out props like that! great job!


----------



## Spooky1

I think he looks happy.  JK, he does look more menacing.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Lol, thanks guys. This second ground breaker has certainly got a different vibe than the first in the post! 

I don't know if it is the weather-my "dirt" on GB number one is still pretty damp-or if it was the paper clay I bought this time around-kinda dry-but I had a ton of cracking and separation on this version. All the grooved tooth holders split apart and the cheeks and the forehead cracked as well. All was fixed by making a little slip out of paper clay and water and smoothing it all back together. Either way, it will be covered in mache by tomorrow!

All fixed up and ready for sanding!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Not much of an update, but the weather has kept me from work on this as it has stayed wet for so long. Anyway, here is a before and after of the head all sanded up and ready for mache this evening. The angle of the second photo is a bit more head-on, but it retained most of the look from the rough version, maybe a touch less menacing, but still more so than my first ground breaker in the thread. Again, as you can see, the paper-clay really takes sanding well. You can do a lot of manipulation at this stage.


----------



## RoxyBlue

They're going to make a good pair


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sawtooth, I don't know what it is about this Sabertooth, but he seems more 'worldly wise' like he's been around a while. (couple of hundred years at least) The Sabertooth#1 is creepy looking too, but in an endearing kind of way. I can't explain it...this one just has a look of ancientness about him.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thanks again Roxy and Pumpkin! :jol:

Version #2 finally has his teeth added. I think I'll be attaching this to the body before adding all the wrinkled texture-I have a feeling it will go quicker. Anyway, here's how this one is shaping up so far. I made the teeth longer and closer together, so I think it is more like my concept sketch than the first one, but I guess I'm really not going for accuracy anyway, just the basic idea.

*EDIT:* Knocked out the two front teeth and repositioned/twisted them so they are a little farther apart from one another than in the pic...no I do not obsess over these things!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yes, I agree, everything about this Saber is more menacing and harsher somehow. His teeth look more dreadful, his eyes and facial expression just look deadly, like he would shred you from top to bottom with those teeth and then reach in with those horrible long-fingered hands and pick up your bones to suck out the marrow. He looks like evil romps through his mind like an out of control dervish. Number 2 is coming right along. Any more progress with Saber #1 or is he still in drying mode? Both are fantastic, but you know my heart still lies with Saber #1!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Not much of an update on ground breaker #2, the new pup has kept me busy full-time! Although he has started to settle down enough that I was able to get some prop time in!

Ribcage started...trying something new this time to see if I can get it to look a bit more arched.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Make sure the puppy doesn't try to eat these guys


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Too late Roxy, lol! 

I had a nice ribcage all cut out of some solid cardboard, but the little guy got his teeth into it and tore some of the ribs off—not so solid I anymore. I started over with the thinner cardboard you see in the photo as it was handy at the time—just tore it off the back of my newsprint pad as I was too lazy to get out to the garage! We'll see how it holds up compared to using the thicker cardboard.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Okay, not a huge fan of the thinner cardboard I tried this time-there is just something extra the corrugated cardboard brings to the table once you start taping and filling in with newsprint. Seems more substantial I guess and adds an edge and heft to things you don't get with the thinner stuff. All in all though, it's shaping up. Filled out the torso, started the neck and taped up some this afternoon.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Looks good. I should propably take notes here.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Finished taping up the torso, which makes me hope I can start the mache work tomorrow. I made some alterations to the top of the sternum, which was a bit too squared off for me. I cut out some of the cardboard to soften the transition from the neck to the body just a bit, although I doubt anyone would notice the difference, lol!

Once I get this part mached up thick enough, it's on to the arms and then texture.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Wow Sawtooth, he is really developing nicely!! Sorry the puppy is 'helping' with the prop making...but as much as I love your "Sabers" I love the puppy more...and remember....he is cutting teeth and NEEDS TO CHEW!!! I am so excited to see these guys finished, you have done an outstanding job!!


----------



## Headless

I love the way this guy is coming together.


----------



## Wildcat

Awesome looking as always. As for the pup. Just throw him a blucky. He'll distress it for you.


----------



## Spooky1

The rib cage came out well. He's looking good.


----------



## TNBrad

WOW those are cool


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thanks for the good words all! #2 is coming along-wish he had more twist in his neck, but what are you gonna do!?

Torso mached and solid, arms added and he's been mounted to the base-going with a round base again, but not as large or elaborate as the first ground breaker in this thread. Next up are hands, more mache and then on to the wrinkles! My goal is to have this all mached up and dry by next week-although things never seem to go as planned, lol! :jol:


----------



## discozombie

Sawtooth, these are amazing. I love working with mache and when I see this it makes me realize you can do almost anything with this medium. The first guy you made every time I looked at the pictures the word 'humble' or 'timid' kept popping into my mind. Don't take this the wrong way, its amazing to capture that feeling in a prop that is also very scary. Kept me thinking don't turn your back on this guy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Professional quality work on this guy, Jack


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

discozombie said:


> Sawtooth, these are amazing. I love working with mache and when I see this it makes me realize you can do almost anything with this medium. The first guy you made every time I looked at the pictures the word 'humble' or 'timid' kept popping into my mind. Don't take this the wrong way, its amazing to capture that feeling in a prop that is also very scary. Kept me thinking don't turn your back on this guy.


Thanks for the compliments, and I don't take the "timid" comments the wrong way at all. The first ground breaker did not go in quite the direction I was shooting for, but I like the way he appears to be reacting, almost like a vampire would to the sun or a holy relic.

This second one however, is hopefully going to have a look and stance that says, "I have arrived!" :jol:


----------



## Spooky1

He says "I've been waiting for you" to me.


----------



## Joiseygal

This is so much fun looking through the progress! Awesome work Jack!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Hands and arms completed and ready for mache! Isn't he a welcoming fellow?! :jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay, I am officially in love with this little guy


----------



## Spooky1

I love the pose.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:So Cool Sawtooth, really he is great! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Headless

Me too Roxy - He brought a smile to my face when the page loaded.


----------



## discozombie

this really is art, love both of the guys great job


----------



## Horror Roots Productions

How long did it take you to sculpt the skulls and about how much clay did you use? Everything looks killer by the way. You have some skills friend...


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thanks for the good words and encouragement all! :jol:



Horror Roots Productions said:


> How long did it take you to sculpt the skulls and about how much clay did you use? Everything looks killer by the way. You have some skills friend...


HRP, for each skull I used about one and a quarter packages of Creative Paper Clay to sculpt the details. The teeth are made from a relatively small amount of Sculpy. Probably took just over a few hours to make, but stretched out over many days waiting for the clay and mache to dry.


----------



## danf1973

Man what a great job! I'm working on a few things myself with my Divorce lost everything so im excited to get back into building!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Small update: Was going to start the corpsing/texturing today, but realized I'd forgotten the knuckles! Well, here they are, lol! Texturing to begin tonight or tomorrow I guess...still on track to finish version #2 this month though-painting not included!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Light at the end of the tunnel! :jol: Started the texture on ground breaker #2 this evening, hopefully to be finished along with the base by next week sometime-then only one more to go, and he'll only be a head and shoulders poking out of the ground! It's looking like they'll make a nasty little trio when all is said and done.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Awww Sawtooth...I just LOVE these guys. I know #2 is big and bad and more what you were shooting for, but my heart belongs to #1....there is just something about his woeful little self that I just can't get over. Altogether gorgeous work though, on both of them....you are so talented. Can't wait to see #3 evolve.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

My, it's been a while since I checked in on this thread. You have quite an eye for character. Each is wonderfully distinct and original. Superb work so far. I look forward to the completed props.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thanks guys!

Texturing/corpsing completed. Only thing left to mache up now is the base, that and I think I will be adding an eye-just one-to this guy. After this weekend, it's on to start number three!


----------



## Spooky1

These guys have such a unique creepy look that I love. You've done a great job on them.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You need to give that guy a baton. He's ready to conduct an orchestra with that pose

And have I already said at least 10 times that I love these little guys?


----------



## MommaMoose

Just found this thread and am so glad I did! LOVE the amazing work you have done. Gotta say though the first one is by far my favorite. Can't wait to see the third one.


----------



## Headless

Oh wow Sawtooth he's looking fantastic.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:This Saber is also fantastic! Great job Sawtooth, can't wait to see number 3!!! You are sooooooooooo talented!


----------



## discozombie

Sawtooth, looking great love the texture on the faces.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I haven't really noticed this thread until now, but after going through all 12 pages of it, I have to say that those look amazingly creepy! Great Job, Sawtooth Jack!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I haven't really noticed this thread until now, but after going through all 12 pages of it, I have to say that those look amazingly creepy! Great Job, Sawtooth Jack!


Thanks and yes it's a lot of updates on my part! Can you tell I need a blog?!

Final build update on #2: Eye added, base completed = done. Next up is ground breaker #3 and then painting them all!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Back to the foam head form one more time. This time I'm trying a more sinister angle to the eyes, maybe push #3 toward scary a little bit more than the others...hopefully it works.:zombie:

Yay, last one and done for the season! I know this has probably been tedious to watch! :jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tedious? Hell no! I'm sure the many folks who are following this thread have found it highly entertaining and look forward to every update.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Oh Sawtooth, your 'in process' stuff is so great. I have probably read the whole thread 10 times over, so don't you dare not post more! You take great pictures and your Sabers are so freaking fantastic. I like the one eye on Number 2!!! I, like everyone else is following with baited breath to see number 3 and the family completed. I like the plan for number 3...but let's not forget the fan favorite, number 1. (and number 1 said that he is number 1 for a reason.....just saying..)

P.S. I really like the arm position of #2!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thanks for hanging in there with me! Your interest has gone a long way in keeping me motivated-almost done! 

So, paper-clay details added to the head, which will need a bit more work once it gets dry enough. Overall though, the new eye sockets have changed the shape of the face dramatically, and it is much wider/shorter than the other two. Not sure how easy that will make cutting the bottom off of the foam ball before I start sanding, but so far I am pleased with the new look.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: It is amazing how much the sockets can affect the overall face look of these guys. Number 3 looks a bit more menacing, like he is angry about something. (maybe he is upset for having to wait to be done until last....you can always counter with, you saved the best for last...but, you know how Sabers can be.........)


----------



## RoxyBlue

This one looks more animal-like than the first two. Maybe it will turn into their fierce attack dog


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Yeah, this one kinda looks cat-like, although with all the cracking I'm experiencing with the paper clay this time around, I'm not sure what the final will end up looking like. Hopefully it is dry enough to patch up this weekend. Anxious to knock this one out!


----------



## Sytnathotep

Great work on this man! I have to say too, excellent job at following though on your original concept (your sketches) Mine always stray off along the way. lol Also like the way you built the torso, I may try something like that on my next one.


----------



## discozombie

keep going, I love these... when does number 4 start LOL


----------



## Pumpkin5

discozombie said:


> keep going, I love these... when does number 4 start LOL


:jol:Ha ha! I think the original plan was 3 new groundbreakers...come on DZ, give the guy a break, he has worked his fingers to the bone on these great groundbreakers!


----------



## Spooky1

Looking good so far. You're on a roll with these guys.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thanks for the good words guys, and three is enough...for now!

Haven't done much on this guy lately, but I did manage to get a couple of layers of mache on the skull and add the teeth. Kept them all a bit uneven this time around and it looks pretty good. Losing momentum on this project real fast, so I want to try and get this last one ready for paint in the next week or two, otherwise I fear it will fall to the "next year" pile.


----------



## Xpendable

Wow... that is incredible!


----------



## jtr10

Jack great job. You're so very creative. Those would look great in a vodoo room too


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Noooooooo! Come on Sawtooth! You can do it!!! Don't you leave Saber #3 (the biggest and baddest of them all) unfinished! You are soooooo close! I will not let you quit.  I know you have this in you and we are all dying to see the three Sabertooths finished, and the Sabers gleefully scaring all the TOT's this Halloween! 
Please, please, you are my inspiration.....if you don't finish the Sabers, how can I possibly be expected to finish my Cauldron Creep or my Crows?:undecidekin:
P.S. He is looking very excellent by the way. He is meaner and tougher and grittier than the other two....


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thanks X.

Thanks JTR.

Thanks Pumpkin! He is getting there. Added his PVC framework last night. Will try and get his rib cage constructed today! Thanks for keeping this project on track! :jol:


----------



## Offwhiteknight

These are just incredible...the personality you are bringing out in them with their skulls and their posture is just mind-bending...


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Okay, late start on the ribcage due to some late season landscaping I'm finally getting around to finishing up. I should have everything in place, taped and ready for mache by Sunday sometime (I don't know why I keep mentioning specific deadlines, I never seem to stick to them!).


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yay! He has a ribcage! Wow Sawtooth! He is going to be fantastic. I am just so proud of you! You are my hero of the prop build this year. You keep going and your results are beyond amazing. I am officially your biggest cheerleader/fan...and don't you forget that! Let's go! Let's go! You can do it!!!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Pumpkin, you are awesome! I smiled when I read your post and didn't feel like such a slacker anymore, thanks for the motivation on this project!!! :jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:You are SO NOT a SLACKER!!! You are Sawtooth.....creator extraordinaire!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice ribcage pattern! Did you freehand that?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thanks Roxy and yes I did . Not anatomically correct, but I've found that seven ribs deep works well on a prop of this size. I'll step each rib as I secure it to the PVC armature so that it rounds itself out some at the sides...hope that makes sense.

Still trying to decide on a color scheme for these guys. Do I do mummified brown, or do something like a green or red for fun??? Hmmm...


----------



## jdubbya

Amazing stuff! I haven't followed this in awhile but man, this is great!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sawtooth Jack said:


> Still trying to decide on a color scheme for these guys. Do I do mummified brown, or do something like a green or red for fun??? Hmmm...


Go for "fun"


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Hey Sawtooth...can you give me examples of the color schemes??? I am so on board with the 'out of the crypt' grays, browns, and blacks...but red and green...help me.......What do you have in mind????


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mother Nature uses reds and greens to great effect - why not haunters?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

It's funny you posted the lizard pic. Even if I do just go with mummy brown, I planned on Dry-brushing his fingers with red or black for effect!

More pics of the last GB tomorrow I hope...


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Still behind on this guy, but I did get the ribs attached and mostly taped up. Usually I stuff newsprint inside the rib-cage before adding the clavicles, but I wanted to shape these a bit first as they looked off-kilter once I taped them on. Got to use that cool duct tape as well, which really worked wonders to stick the cardboard to the PVC spine.

Getting there...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I think he is looking great Sawtooth! You are so critical of yourself.  He looks fantastic ....all teeth and eyes and oh so anxious to bite into you! I love him!


----------



## Spooky1

He looks so helpless, lying there with no limbs.


----------



## RoxyBlue

"I've fallen and I can't get up!"

Sorry, had to do it I still love these guys.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

You two crack me up!

I think in that second photo he's saying, "Really? You're not posting this are you...unbelievable..."

He'll have his arms soon enough, even if they are stuck elbow-deep in the dirt!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

#3 is now all taped up and ready for next steps! Starting on the mache tomorow-huzzah, back on track! Not quite as emotive as the first two in the thread body-wise, but I'm happy with the skull and overall body shape-so much easier to mache with no fingers to worry over!!! Still working out a paint scheme for the three of them. Hope this one stands up to, or crawls out of the ground with the other two! :jol: Oh, and he will be getting a base as well.


----------



## Headless

Yeah I love him too! Looks so unique with those fangs.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thanks Headless!

Alright, I had to give him a hand as well-just one-felt like I was slacking otherwise. This will be poking up out of the ground on his right side.


----------



## RoxyBlue

With that head tilt and serene face, I think #3 looks as if he's catching some rays at the beach


----------



## Headless

LOL Roxy I will never look at him the same again! He does!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thankfully all he needs now are some wrinkles-maybe some eyes-and a base before painting. I am so behind on my time though, it looks like I'll be painting all three of them in October!

Tried to make his hand look a little like he's thinking, "hmmm, maybe just one small bite of you..."


----------



## Hairazor

He will be magnificent!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love this pose. The hand position is perfect.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thanks!

Grew tired of waiting for the mache to dry on #3, so I started base-coating the first two in order to make up some time-tick-tock everyone! Here's a pic of #2 all primed and ready for detail! Man I made the teeth big on those first two!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Creepy!


----------



## Spooky1

I like how he looks with the base coat.


----------



## Kraken

That....is....amazing.....


----------



## jakeryan9

These are amazing, probably one of my favorite all time props. Cant wait to see all three finished!


----------



## MrGrimm

Great unique style! Those finished photos can't come soon enough  (no pressure!)


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Awww Sawtooth, Saber #3 is fantastic, he looks positively EVIL with that hand pose, like he is drumming his fingers to decide if he will eat your heart, or go for your eyes....so very creepy. And #2 looks so good in base coat...I am so excited to see these guys finished. It has been a fantastic thread to view, I just can't get over your talent. 
P.S. Don't leave #1 out, he is a fan favorite.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thanks very much all! Thanks for keeping #1 alive P5, pics of him coming soon I hope!

Need a bit more shading to the eye, but let's call #2 done-hurray! Only two more to go, although I'm still not done adding mache to #3. They will make it to the front lawn...they WILL MAKE IT TO THE FRONT LAWN!!!

*EDIT:* Now that I'm looking at him; a bit more shading to the tops of the teeth and maybe another hit with the dry-brush on those wrinkles...


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Forgive my gratuitous posting, I'm nearing the end and need to keep myself motivated! Next up, painting a very neglected #1 who's been in storage for quite a while now. Here he is waiting for some color! He'll be ready by next weekend, but fingers crossed #3 makes it in time...


----------



## Spooky1

These guys have such character. The paint job is looking good.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think you're right about adding just a little more shading and dry brushing to bring out the details, but that aside, the paint job is beautiful.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

#1 and #2 done-only one more to finish up! Hopefully I'll have pics of them all in the showroom in the next week or so! Hopefully some of those pics will be of them out on the lawn!!!

#1


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Finally, #3 just about dry and ready for paint! And that would leave just one more post to go in this otherwise unending thread-a little teaser of the paint and a link to the showroom, yay! Thanks for watching and goodnight...almost... :jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's waving at me - how sweet


----------



## Pumpkin5

Sawtooth Jack said:


> Forgive my gratuitous posting, I'm nearing the end and need to keep myself motivated! Next up, painting a very neglected #1 who's been in storage for quite a while now. Here he is waiting for some color! He'll be ready by next weekend, but fingers crossed #3 makes it in time...


:jol:love, Love, LOVE this guy!!! He is looking so great! (the others too, but let's give #1 the spotlight for a bit, huh?) You are doing such and amazing job on these guys Sawtooth! They are going to bust it out on Halloween night!


----------



## Rahnefan

This is beyond awesome. Crazy good. Love it.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thanks all, they are slowly coming along and your comments have kept me motivated throughout. I'm more than confident they will make the front lawn at this point! Primed the last one today so what the heck-since I did it with the other two-one more pic before paint. Now I can safely say that the next post in this thread will be my last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You can do it, Jack! Go, go, go!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Done, done and done-I made it, whew! Here's a peak at #3.

I'll post some pics in the showroom and add a link here once I get the chance, but right now it's time for a break! Thanks to everyone for your kind words and sticking with me. I can't believe how much some of you get done in a summer-these three took forever! :jol:

#3


----------



## RoxyBlue

And they were worth every minute you put into them, Jack


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Seeing them all together, yes, it was worth every excruciating minute-thanks for thinking the same! Posted a few pics of the finished props in the showroom.


----------



## dubbax3

Awesome work!! I love every aspect.


----------



## Magic13

Great job... Now, I had clay in art 2 ..way back in high school... And I never got anything to turn out as amazing as that!!!! I guess I will stick to butterflies and roses... Simple!!!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thanks both of you. :jol:

Magic, just make sure they are Halloween roses and butterflies!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Wow, I'm really impressed with how those turned out. It takes some doing to put character in a pose, and I think you nailed it. Big points for finding a way to make the design truly original, too.


----------



## spookymulder76

Looks awesome!!


----------



## WeirdlyGruesome

Wow! Lots to learn in this thread. 

Really beautiful work. I love the personality in these guys - there's just that spark that makes them come alive!


----------

